# Sourcing JR Jents



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I got some Jr Gents from @Schroedc earlier this year. He got them from timberbits (located in Australia) I am down to the last kit i got from him and really like them and how well they sell in my area. I have been looking for a source state side in a comparable price range ($5 aus dollars) and can't seem to find any. Am I missing something or do they go by a different name over here? I have found Jr Gent II at craftsupply US but they are nearly 3x the cost.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you checked out the Caballero from Smitty's Pen Works? I think that's what you might be looking for.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a message waiting for me in FB with this pen being sold here in the US. it is called the aristocrat http://penkits.biz/index.php?main_p...ducts_id=214&zenid=s7t2tueh9i8slr6k6093mldbt1
Matt mentioned the Caballero from smitty here is the link to that one. http://www.smittyspenworks.com/pd-cs002ch-spw.cfm


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2014)

Greg, if you give that aristocrat a try, would you post what you think of the kit?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 22, 2014)

I was telling him, I think I'm going to order a few. Up until I saw that one, the only one I cared for was the designer/euro style. That kit just looks really neat.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah I sold all of mine also. Was just fixing to look some more kits. Easy kit and people like them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 22, 2014)

@Treecycle Hardwoods 
I bought quite a few from smitty like matt mentioned. He has Great service they are the same as timberbits. except smittys uses platic coplure instead of a metal one


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Greg, if you give that aristocrat a try, would you post what you think of the kit?


Will do. after looking at it the kit looks to me a match to the Jr Gent. If it is infact the same on all accounts I will likely give it high marks. The kit just has a nice classic feel and look. people seem to really like it and how it writes as well as the price range i sell them at compared to what other pen makers sell their fountain pens for. I would like to try and tap out the top of the cap and see if i can turn replacements for them to match the pen bodies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> @Treecycle Hardwoods
> I bought quite a few from smitty like matt mentioned. He has Great service they are the same as timberbits. except smittys uses platic coplure instead of a metal one


have you had any durability problems with the plastic ones?


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 22, 2014)

A couple of times when I've over tightened them but it was mt fault. A lot of kits even high end are metal to plastic like smittys and even crafts jr gent ll .


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> A couple of times when I've over tightened them but it was mt fault. A lot of kits even high end are metal to plastic like smittys and even crafts jr gent ll .


interesting. I have only done a handfull of screw on caps to date most of my stuff is twist pens. The Over n Under pens i have done are plastic to metal but all the others are metal to metal. I will pay attention in the future and coach customers on it so i don't get any repair work in my future


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2014)

There is an advantage to having plastic/metal threads in the cap -- metal on metal is likely to wear away the platings much faster. (More of an issue with gold plating than chrome.)

+1 for Smitty's service. You might also ask him if the cap finials can be popped out easily -- he's probably tried it (or has a customer who's tried it.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 22, 2014)

The cap finial does pop out easily on his. That way you can make a custom one. @Treecycle Hardwoods if you have any questions feel free to call me I could send you my number in a pm

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

Just saw this, Looks like you're squared away Greg, As far as the finials, I've yet to see one you CAN'T pop out the plug on....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

I ordered some kits from there (penkits.biz) last night around 8:30pm... they shipped this morning, and will be here Thursday. Gotta give em credit for shipping quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 23, 2014)

I placed an order with them as well. I chose them over smitty because they had some other parts I needed and smitty didn't have them. Got an email that they were already shipped also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls 
@Treecycle Hardwoods 

Jonathan and Greg, how do you rate these kits your ordered from penkitz.biz? Everything check out with them? I'll be needing to order some of these kits next time I order kits and was wondering how these fared. Thanks!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2014)

Sprung said:


> @JR Custom Calls
> @Treecycle Hardwoods
> 
> Jonathan and Greg, how do you rate these kits your ordered from penkitz.biz? Everything check out with them? I'll be needing to order some of these kits next time I order kits and was wondering how these fared. Thanks!


I have my first one on the lathe now. Would have had it done last night but I blew up the cap end and haven't gotten back out there to make a new one. Just looking over the parts I can't tell any difference in the quality at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2014)

@Sprung I was able to finish that pen this eve. I would give my nod on the quality. This one is simple and wrapped in ERC. My pa gave me this log off his property in Indiana last thanksgiving. I found out earlier this week that the property was owned by one family for years and each son got a piece of it from their parents as a gift. (Parents still live on some of the original land) the matriarch of the family was really hurt that her son sold the property to my parents when he got into a fight with his brothers. My pa asked me to make a pen for her as a symbol of their appreciation for the land and that they respect it as much as she did. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she likes the pen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok, so I have very little experience with pens, kits, etc... 

Here's my take. The fountain pens don't seem to write all that great. At first, I thought they did, but after using it a bit, it likes to skip. Might be me... might be the ink... I know it was suggested that I get a converter, so I'm assuming ink plays a big part. The rollerballs are fantastic. Best writing pen I've ever used. I have one on my desk in my office at work for that random signature needed. 

As far as penkits.biz... their customer service is great. I found out that one of my kits was missing the finial. Emailed their contact address and got a reply at 9pm letting me know a replacement would be on its way. 2 days later, it arrived. So, I'll keep buying from them just because they have great service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2014)

Greg, very nice pen - and story behind it too. Hopefully the pen is appreciated by its recipient!

And thank you to both of you for your feedback on this kit!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 5, 2014)

Just my 2 cents. There are two roller balls of the Jr. Gent (I and II). Smitty's sells the Caballero which is basically the Jr. Gent I. Craft Supply sells that one also. Jr. Gent I is a post roller ball and the Jr Gent II is NOT postable. Jr. Gent II is a bit more hefty and I get a little higher price. I like the Caballero. I would advise getting the Schimdt refill. Its better than the standard roller ball that comes with it. Cost about 70 cents more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 6, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> The fountain pens don't seem to write all that great.


I haven't made this pen, but from what I've read on IAP (penturners.org) the nib and feed are glued into the section (the part your fingers hold), making it very difficult to change the nib for a better quality one.

It also makes it harder to tune the nib -- though not impossible. Several vendors sell very thin brass sheets that can be used to gently open the tines of the nib a smidge to increase the ink flow ... but it's a lot easier to find a wetter ink. The stuff that comes in cartridges can be thick, especially if it's old stock, as the plastic allows a tiny amount of evaporation. Glass bottles rule!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 6, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls 
Draw figure 8 one a piece of paper with the ink out to hone the tip. I learned this from a post from @Bean_counter it really helps.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 6, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> @JR Custom Calls
> Draw figure 8 one a piece of paper with the ink out to hone the tip. I learned this from a post from @Bean_counter it really helps.
> David



I've used this technique to smooth nibs that were a bit scratchy (followed up by doodling figure 8s with a converter-full of watered-down ink).

I didn't realize it could also improve the flow -- thanks, it's a lot easier than nib-tuning with brass shims!


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Duncan try the figure 8's first, like you said much easier than tuning with a loupe (sp) and shims. You have to do it for a while though, meaning at least 5-10 minutes of nothung but 8's lol. Good luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Oct 6, 2014)

I've used the aristocrats from Penbiz a few times before. It is tough to beat the price on them but they are IMHO of lower quality than some of the other versions of Baron/Jr Gent II style kits out there. To correct Alan there are Jr Gent II's that are post able you may be confusing it with some of the full size Gentleman's on the market or the fact that Exotic Blanks sells a non-postable Jr Gent II, The biggest issue I've had with these is the cap threads busting loose and plopping to the finial side of the cap. Hard to screw the cap onto the body if everytime you put the cap on the plastic thread section moves up into the cap. You can also pick them up from here the woodturners catalog...http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/2/4392/Apprentice-Jr.-Gentlemen's-Pen-Kit But your plating options are a bit more limited. Also similar to Woodturners in how they designate their higher quality apprentice vs artisan. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/2/5029/Artisan-Jr.-Gentlemen's-II-Postable-Rollerball-Pen-Kit


----------

